# Sky High (2005)



## Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

I saw the trailer for this shown with the 'Fantastic Four'. The son of two former superheroes is sent to a new school, but this is no ordinary school, and it is situated in the clouds. He has to unleash his hidden powers and prove himself to be more than a sidekick. It looks like a 'Harry Potter' for superheroes, with elements of 'Spy Kids' as he must save the Earth.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 5, 2005)

*Sky High*

ok, its a disney movie and i hate disney movies, but this i'm going to see. its got some good people, but best of all, Lynda Carter is comming out of the closet and is once again staring as a superhero 
http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/skyhigh/


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Sky High*

oh, also staring kurt russell and kelly preston..


----------



## Alia (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Sky High*

I haven't seen it... but the hubby took the son the other day and raved about it... Son has already made plans to add it to the family DVD collection...


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Sky High*

I saw the preview and thought it looked somewhat tragic, like a Spy Kids port into the superhero genre. Might wait for it on DVD.


----------



## Alia (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Sky High*

I agree with you Culhwch... but the 9 year old I have loved it... My husband said it was cool... but they both said the same thing about Spy Kids if that explains everything.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Sky High*

Hey, I loved Spy Kids. But I waited for that on DVD, too. I am a sucker for quirky kids films though, so I will probably end up liking it when I finally see it....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: Sky High*

i also love spykids *blush*


----------



## Quest (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Sky High*

I went to see this with my family and we loved it. A good concept with a good solid cast. There's talk of a Sky High series. Only they haven't said if it will be on the Disney Channel or ABC-TV in the states.


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 7, 2005)

*Sky High - New Disney Movie*

(Does this sound a little like Thunderbirds???)

Sky High (2005)
Summary:

It all begins at a secret school in the clouds like none on earth: Sky High, the first and only high school for kids with super-human powers going through crime-fighting puberty. At Sky High, the student body throw flames with their footballs, study Villainy with their Chemistry and are divided into Heroes and Sidekicks instead of jocks and geeks. It's an out-of-this-world yet completely recognizable place where cool gadgetry, rampant bravery and awe-inspiring magical skills mix it up with parental battles, peer pressure and dating trouble--with explosively fun results. This year's class features some of the best, brightest and most powerfully gifted super-teens ever assembled. And then there's Will Stronghold. When you're the son of the world's most legendary super heroes, The Commander and Jetstream, people expect you to live up to the family name The problem is that Will is starting with no superpowers of his own and, worst of all, instead of joining the ranks of the Hero class, he finds himself relegated to being a Sidekick. Now he must somehow survive his freshman year while dealing with an overbearing gym coach, a bully with super speed and a dangerous rebel with a grudge (and the ability to shoot fire from his hands)--not to mention the usual angst, parental expectations and girl problems that accompany teenage life. But when an evil villain threatens his family, friends and the very sanctity of Sky High, Will must use his newfound superpowers to save the day and prove himself a Hero worthy of the family tradition

Taglines:
Brains, Brawn And Beyond.

Saving The World... One Homework Assignment At A Time.

Directed by Mike Mitchell    

Writing credits  
Paul Hernandez
Robert Schooley
Mark McCorkle


Cast
Michael Angarano ....  Will Stronghold 
Kurt Russell ....  Steve/The Commander 
Kelly Preston ....  Josie/Jetstream 
Danielle Panabaker ....  Layla 
Christopher Wynne ....  News Anchor 
Kevin Heffernan ....  Ron Wilson - Bus Driver 
Dee Jay Daniels ....  Ethan 
Kelly Vitz ....  Magenta 
Loren Berman ....  Little Larry 
Nicholas Braun ....  Zach 
Malika ....  Penny 
Khadijah ....  Penny 
Jake Sandvig ....  Lash 
Will Harris ....  Speed 
Mary Elizabeth Winstead ....  Gwen 
Lynda Carter ....  Principal Powers 
Bruce Campbell ....  Coach Boomer 
Dustin Ingram ....  Carbon Copy Kid 
Steven Strait ....  Warren Peace 
Cloris Leachman ....  Nurse Spex 
Jim Rash ....  Mr. Grayson/Stitches 
Dave Foley ....  Mr. Boy 
Kevin McDonald ....  Mr. Medulla 
Amy Brown ....  Twin 
Kimmy Brown ....  Twin 
Lucille Soong ....  Cook 
Zachry Rogers ....  Young Commander 
Tom Kenny ....  Mr. Timmerman 
Jill Talley ....  Mrs. Timmerman 
Patrick Warburton ....  Royal Pain (voice)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Sky High - New Disney Movie*

Sounds more like Beverly Hills 90,210(ft)


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Sky High - New Disney Movie*

But the guarantee pull is Kurt Russell... All the women will flock to see him, especially in tights... And drag the kids along to show that they ain't just there for a bit of lusting!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Sky High - New Disney Movie*

Throw footballs? Bloomin' Americans


----------



## angrybuddhist (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Sky High - New Disney Movie*

I saw it and it was okay, but not great.  It looks like a made for tv movie, or at least made for Disney tv.  It should go over big with the teenage crowd.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Sky High - New Disney Movie*

Sounds like Harry Potter meets X-men...

And, my gosh, Russell shouldn't really be allowed in that suit at his age.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Sky High - New Disney Movie*

agreement from the peanut gallery.
but i suppose they were looking for a dad figure.


----------



## Teir (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Sky High - New Disney Movie*

I’ll probably see it on video, not gonna pay for it at the cinema. It’s looks entertaining but a little cheap n’ cheesy. But I spose it is a Disney movie and it’s what the targeted audiences are looking for.


----------



## Heebie (Jan 5, 2009)

*Sky High - better than X-men?*

I saw it on the BBC over Christmas and I really enjoyed it!

I thought the battles with people using superpowers were more enjoyable than the luke-warm encounters in the X-men movies.

(braces himself for the wrath)


----------



## biodroid (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Sky High - better than X-men?*

Not a chance, X-Men trilogy is better written and has a better story. As for the action, there is a fair amount but X-Men is more character driven where Sky High was taking generic super hero powers and showing them off in a cliched movie. Thats my opinion at least and thats why I own the X-Men trilogy and not Sky High on dvd.


----------



## Heebie (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Sky High - better than X-men?*

You're probably right, but I still preferred Warren Peace's powers to Pyro's


----------



## kythe (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Sky High - better than X-men?*

I agree with biodroid.  I loved X-men and have seen the first two several times each (wasn't as fond of the direction the third one took), but I've only seen Sky High once.  Sky High was an enjoyable movie, but much more forgettable.  X-men had more depth to the story and characters, which really brought greater meaning and personal attachment to the film.


----------



## biodroid (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sky High - better than X-men?*

I also agree, Kythe, Sky High was forgettable, I forgot who Warren Peace is and that is also a silly play on words whereas I can recall 90% of the characters in X-Men no matter if you were Pyro or Juggernaut etc. No offence Heebie, Sky High was a nifty take on the superhero theme just like The Incredibles which also in my opinion was a great film.


----------



## Grimward (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Sky High - better than X-men?*

(Disclaimer:  I've been an X-Men comic fan since the Storm/Colossus/Nightcrawler era began in Uncanny X-Men #94, have that issue, and am therefore just a little teeny itsy bit _*biased*_!)

I don't think you can really compare the two.  Sky High spent half its time on tongue-in-cheek pokes at the 1950's style, chest thumping hero.  X-Men, on the other hand, was very true to Marvel's ahead-of-its-time reality hero (ie, when they're not exercising impossible powers, of course).  Sure, they both have a school for child prodigies, but that's about where the similarities end, in my opinion.  Both enjoyable movies in their own right, but hardly cut from the same cloth (within the superhero genre, anyway).


----------

